# Engineering Mechanics



## Cubanisima

?Hola, estoy correcta al traducir "Engineering Mechanics"  como: Mecánica de Ingeniería? También tengo duda con esto: "Engineering Economic Analysis": ?es correcto así: Análisis Económico de Ingeniería?
Gracias de antemano...


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Cubanisima*

Mira que "Engineering Mechanics" así en mayúsculas me suena raro. ¿Podrías brindarnos el contexto (completo ), por favor?

Gracias


----------



## aldewi

Ingeniería Mecánica. Es una de las ramas de la Ingeniería.
El segundo lo traduciría : Análisis Económico para Ingeniería.


----------



## zumac

Se usa más Mechanical Engineering (Ingeniería Mecánica.)

Saludos.


----------



## Cubanisima

Hola, muchas gracias a todos.
  Estoy traduciendo una transcripción de registros universitarios. 

Es el título de la materia y dice simplemente eso. "Engineering Mechanics"  e "Engineering Economic Analysis". Es todo. Espero que más o menos les dé una idea. Muchas gracias por su esfuerzo de entenderlo y ayudarme.
Un saludo a todos..


----------



## cybermetaller

Yo optaría por "Mecánica para ingenieros" o "Mecánica de ingeniería" (inclinándome más por la primera frase). En Colombia, particularmente, "Mecánica para ingenieros" es una materia del pensum de las escuelas de ingeniería; igualmente diría "Análisis económico para ingenieros."

Saludos.


----------



## Cubanisima

Hola Cybermetaller [oye, !suena impresionante y "pesado"!]
Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia, es justo como decidi traducirlo. 
Un abrazo y !gracias!


----------



## coolbrowne

Gracias por el contexto, *Cubanisima *


Cubanisima said:


> Es el título de la materia y dice simplemente eso. "Engineering Mechanics" e "Engineering Economic Analysis"...


De ahí, lograstes la competente ayuda de *cybermetaller* 

Saludos


----------



## cybermetaller

¡Totalmente de acuerdo, coolbrowne!


----------



## Cubanisima

Bien, muchas gracias a los dos, Coolbrowne y Cybermetaller y para cada uno, un abrazo cibernetico


----------

